# STUDENT VISA- a few questions



## Christies (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello everybody, long time lurker, first time poster...I am looking to apply for a student visa to Canada but I got scared by the amount of visa rejections I read about on the Canada visa forum. It might be because most of the applicants were from India or middle east, still.
This is my situation. I'm an Australian citizen, no criminal record, I've got the funds required and a bit extra, I own my business, I'm mid 30's and I have a 2 1/2 year old of which I have sole parental responsibility. I'm afraid my older age and the fact that of course I will be taking my child with me would be frowned upon by an immigration officer. Also, I'd like to take up a course non related to my business ( I work with animals): is it a bad idea? I've been reading about having to proof I am a bona fide student, that my course will benefit my employment, and I need a good SOP - statement of purpose. All this seems quite daunting to me...anybody in my situation, can you please help? Any comment deeply appreciated! Kind regards xxxx


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Christies said:


> Hello everybody, long time lurker, first time poster...I am looking to apply for a student visa to Canada but I got scared by the amount of visa rejections I read about on the Canada visa forum. It might be because most of the applicants were from India or middle east, still.
> This is my situation. I'm an Australian citizen, no criminal record, I've got the funds required and a bit extra, I own my business, I'm mid 30's and I have a 2 1/2 year old of which I have sole parental responsibility. I'm afraid my older age and the fact that of course I will be taking my child with me would be frowned upon by an immigration officer. Also, I'd like to take up a course non related to my business ( I work with animals): is it a bad idea? I've been reading about having to proof I am a bona fide student, that my course will benefit my employment, and I need a good SOP - statement of purpose. All this seems quite daunting to me...anybody in my situation, can you please help? Any comment deeply appreciated! Kind regards xxxx


Hello and welcome to the site.

Firstly let me say that many people come here to study and bring their family (children) with them. One of the main things that are considered in your application is that you have sufficient provable funds to finance school fees and your living expenses while here.
What is your purpose and why choose education in Canada to achieve this? If it is valid I done see why you should be refused admission to the country. I take it you've read the appropriate section of the Government's Immigration website. Have you been accepted by a college? What is it you want to study?
Studying in Canada


----------



## Christies (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello! 
I haven't applied to a college yet, just reading and reading and gather as much info as possible. I'd like to take a graphic designer course, it's something I've always been interested in and it'd be great to spend a year in another country doing so. I could do so here in Oz and it'd be much cheaper but I need a little getaway, a new experience


----------

